# MAM MT1's - Vibrating



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

Picked up a set of staggered MAM MT1 wheels a few months back. Mounted them up on the car and took them for a drive. Come to find out at higher speeds, the steering wheel begins to shake. I pulled the center caps off the wheels and then moutned them. Guess the center bore of the wheels is larger than the hub w/ spacers. 
Does anyone know the center bore of the wheels so that I can order hubcentric rings?
Pic of the car in question:


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: MAM MT1's - Vibrating (Island20V)*

Up


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: MAM MT1's - Vibrating (Island20V)*

If you dont already have one go buy a caliper and measure yourself.
they come in handy quite often


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: MAM MT1's - Vibrating (audi666)*

Might come down to that. Suprised that with as common a wheel as these are, nobody has the info for them.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: MAM MT1's - Vibrating (Island20V)*

post in the mkIV forum yet?


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: MAM MT1's - Vibrating (audi666)*

Nah. Might give it a shot though.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: MAM MT1's - Vibrating (Island20V)*

yah try it, not too much action in here compared.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: MAM MT1's - Vibrating (audi666)*

Done.


----------



## joema (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: MAM MT1's - Vibrating (Island20V)*


_Quote »_Come to find out at higher speeds, the steering wheel begins to shake

Typically the best first step is have them road force balanced on a Hunter GSP9700: http://www.gsp9700.com/
That will tell you whether it's the wheel or tire, and exactly how many pounds of radial force variation on which wheel/tire are causing the problem.
Other factors besides wheels/tires can cause vibration, such as brake rotors. However the GSP9700 can evaluate any possible contribution by wheel or tire, plus it tells the operator how best to mount each tire on each wheel to minimize vibrations.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: MAM MT1's - Vibrating (joema)*

The wheels have recently been balanced. I know they are vibrating because they are technically "floating". Without contact around the hub and just the 5 bolts, they hae room to move causing the vibrations. 
Thank-you though.


----------

